# Who builds "Oil Refineries?"



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Now granted there hasn't been a new one built in American in 30 years ...

But suppose for a second ... if ... one were to be built ...

Who would build it??


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

In Richmond California the refineries there are owned by Chevron, Shell, ConocoPhillips, Valero and Tesoro so I would assume the oil companies would build them. Of course there is nothing to stop the government from building them either.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Gohon ... Agreed

Maybe, Just maybe ... These profits will be put to good use over the next few years "upping" the ability to refine crude into useable fuel here in America ...

Increasng the supply to better fill the demand.

I guess only time will tell ... but I'll bet everyone here a nickle that an oil refinery is damned expensive to build.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

DD I believe I heard on the radio that there was someone trying to build one. They were working on EPA stuff for over 5 years and finally gave up. I think it was in AZ maybe Phoenix or something. I can't recall.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Dumb question... if building oil refineries are cost-prohibitive in the U.S., why haven't entrepreneurs built refineries in foreign countries and shipped the refined fuels into the U.S.?


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

BigDaddy ... that actually might be a "good question."

I sure don't profess to know the solutions to any of this, but when I start hearing talk that the Government should increase taxes just because some sector of Society "did good" in a short term period ... that's a little scarry to me.

I know there were stretches of time when oil companies were barely staying above water. I don't know if low-cash-flow stopped expansion or if it was all 100% EPA issues ... but at least now it will be hard for oil companies to ignore the problem because of low-cash-flow.

The EPA might be side-stepped via near by foreign soil as well

Or so it seems to me


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Oil companies usually contract out to industrial construction companies that staff the skilled people to do this, welders, pipe fitters, electricians, and such. I'll see what I can come up with for company names.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

This being sort of a free market society, I think all we can do is wish that the industry would use their profits to expand their operations, (exploration, extraction, transportation, refinement, and distribution,) and then we the consumers would benefit. 
At least I think so!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

racer66 ... I'm sure you are correct, for my purposes here I think the point is made ... The oil companies themselves would originate, sponsor and pay for the project.

I bet another nickle ... Haliburton ... could build one darn near single handed though :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

refineries in other countries still leave us vulnerable to the whims of those countries, and they have built them.

We have to face the fact that we need refineries and stop letting phony environmentalists prevent them. There needs to be a balance same with exploration and drilling. In many cases environmentists are actually anti capitalist socialists that hate the US and do what they can to prevent its success.

I am by no means saying all of them, there are many true environmentalists with genuine concerns, it only takes a few bad ones to tie good energy development up in court because of their excessive and I believe phony "green" arguments.

I hope some compromise can be made in our govt to allow additonal exploration/production combined with conservation in the short run and a true long term shift to Nuclear/solar/hydrogen power.

The problem is our public and by extension our politicians have a short attention span.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

This just pertains to California, but I found it interesting.

http://www.energy.ca.gov/oil/refineries.html


----------

